# Pipe Threader Dies; 3rd party vs. Ridgid



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anybody here that has a Ridgid pipe threader use anything other than Ridgid branded dies? I was looking for a new set of 3/4" dies and found a full set of off brand HSS dies for super cheap but when it comes to cutting clean, leak free threads I like to KNOW the dies are good. Has anybody used anthing other than Ridgid?







Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nope. I wouldn't try off brand ,,, not with the exact specs used to fab those dies .... If you do get them let use know how they work .....


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

The only off brand dies I bought were the ratcheting type. Came in a set from 1/4in to 1-1/4in. I've only used it for 1/2in and 3/4in and it works fine, but it's cheaply made I can feel it when using it but it serves it's purpose. I wouldn't use it on a big job. I only use it if I need to thread a few sticks..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Does anybody here that has a Ridgid pipe threader use anything other than Ridgid branded dies? I was looking for a new set of 3/4" dies and found a full set of off brand HSS dies for super cheap but when it comes to cutting clean, leak free threads I like to KNOW the dies are good. Has anybody used anything other than Ridgid?


 I've always used Rothenberger dies.

They're comparable in price to the Ridgid dies.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

No and won't use anything but Ridgid.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My brother tried some cheapo off brand dies and they cut horrible snaggle toothed threads. He was very unhappy. 

I would just bite the bullet and pay for the ridgid dies. You are rolling the dice with the no name ones and the odds are stacked against you.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

there is one on Flea Bay for $299 OBO plus 50 shipping

used

½" thru 2" rigid in case


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIGID-HAND-...pt=BI_Pipe_Threaders_Dies&hash=item415cbd93e9


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My initial thought was to stick with the Ridgid but I wanted to know if anybody had tried anything else with success. It's really not a bid deal as the cost of the Ridgid dies is certainly better than having to spend an extra hour fixing leaks.

I already have a 12-R and all the dies. I just need the actual replaceable cutters, not the die holders.








Paul


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

12-R dies...¾"

auction sale.. place a bid 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rigid-3-4-N...191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0d4e22df


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> My initial thought was to stick with the Ridgid but I wanted to know if anybody had tried anything else with success. It's really not a bid deal as the cost of the Ridgid dies is certainly better than having to spend an extra hour fixing leaks.
> 
> I already have a 12-R and all the dies. I just need the actual replaceable cutters, not the die holders.
> 
> Paul


So you needs only dies not the head ... How much are the dies ??? I use high speed dies for the ridgid 300 machine with the carriage .... Don't mess much with ratchet dies


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So you needs only dies not the head ... How much are the dies ??? I use high speed dies for the ridgid 300 machine with the carriage .... Don't mess much with ratchet dies


Yup. Just what Homer posted is what I need. I think they run $50 or so brand new and I found a set of 1/2" - 2" off brand for around $100, that's why I asked. I'm going to stick with my gut and buy the Ridgid, it's not worth the risk since nobody has any positive results to report.





Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Yup. Just what Homer posted is what I need. I think they run $50 or so brand new and I found a set of 1/2" - 2" off brand for around $100, that's why I asked. I'm going to stick with my gut and buy the Ridgid, it's not worth the risk since nobody has any positive results to report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found that most of the really good deals for 'other than Ridgid' dies turn out to be 'running thread' dies with no taper at the end.

I got into a dispute with a ebay seller about 10 years ago who listed running thread dies in the Plumbing section without mentioning they were running thread dies. That was ugly and the recriminations went back and forth for weeks. Finally got my money back, though.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Reed block style dies for most of the threading I do, unless it is over 2 inch. In my opinion Reed offers a more durable cutting tool for the money, and the block style dies make it possible to cut threads in place close to walls, floors, and ceilings.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I use Reed block style dies for most of the threading I do, unless it is over 2 inch. In my opinion Reed offers a more durable cutting tool for the money, and the block style dies make it possible to cut threads in place close to walls, floors, and ceilings.


What do you mean block style ???


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I use Reed block style dies for most of the threading I do, unless it is over 2 inch. In my opinion Reed offers a more durable cutting tool for the money, *and the block style dies make it possible to cut threads in place close to walls, floors, and ceilings*.


 
I agree 100% but I'm fully loaded with Ridgid stuff. I have no complaints about the Ridgid dies other than that.





Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What do you mean block style ???


 










Not nearly as deep as a Ridgid die so you can get right up to a wall like KTS said.






Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Not nearly as deep as a Ridgid die so you can get right up to a wall like KTS said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does it have a taper?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Not nearly as deep as a Ridgid die so you can get right up to a wall like KTS said.
> 
> Paul


Do they have a handle or ratchet or do you just use a pipe wrench??? Never seen those before


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Does it have a taper?


Yes, and the one piece design eliminates the chance of a crooked thread.



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do they have a handle or ratchet or do you just use a pipe wrench??? Never seen those before













You can view the entire selection http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=solid_die_adjustable_guide_threader_sets.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes, and the one piece design eliminates the chance of a crooked thread.
> 
> You can view the entire selection http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=solid_die_adjustable_guide_threader_sets.


Those are wicked looking.....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Those are wicked looking.....


Are you originally from New England?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Are you originally from New England?


No why do you ask ?? I do have yankee relatives tho lol


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No why do you ask ?? I do have yankee relatives tho lol


I have a cousin that lives near Boston that uses the word wicked in just about every sentence he utters. "The weather has been wicked bad this week"


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes, and the one piece design eliminates the chance of a crooked thread.
> 
> You can view the entire selection http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=solid_die_adjustable_guide_threader_sets.


No no no... Those are for threading square objects like hss and unistrut... :whistling2:

Just look at them! :laughing:


----------

